

News app code and search - nreece

I was wondering if YC can/has released the source code for this wonderful social news app. I love its lightweight and simplistic approach.<p>Also, a search feature will improve things a lot.<p>Keep up the good work!
======
twism
whats so bad about table layouts?

------
twism
i love it too

